# C02 options



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My mind is frazzled I have less then a month till I move... I need help/ideas. Lol.

My tank is a 5gal (18x9x6 I think) its the DoAqua

Would I be able to get away with the Fluval mini pressurised C02? What other options are there? I am all for the DIY but this time I need the aesthetics to get my boyfriend hooked before I get tank fever and need more.

I'm cheap, but I like to balance cheap and quality. However, I'm not sold on having a big C02 tank quite yet either. I don't know a whole lot, but I do worry about tank explosion. Plus I love that the Fluval mini can hang on the back.

I have lots of time on my hands so I have time to put into the tanks. So if there is an effective DIY yeast based C02 build that isnt bulky.


What should I do for my small tank? I have no idea what plants I will be having. I'm making this interactive for my BF so we are going to look through the Ada books and attempt a recreation with personal flare.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask around for a paintball unit. They are way more cost effective than the FLUVAL units, and about the same price.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------

